
Linode adds datacenter in Europe - drewr
http://blog.linode.com/2009/12/07/linode-expands-into-europe/
======
rimantas
Already migrated. Less than three minutes from submitting the ticket I got the
response and started the process. It took some time to get disks copied, but
overall everything went flawlessly. I am impressed.

~~~
streety
A similar experience here. Submitted the ticket and received email
notification of a reply 3 minutes later. Migrating 12GB looks like it's going
to take about 90 minutes.

Can't fault them so far.

------
mtarnovan
I really don't understand why anyone would want a VPS with 1.4GB RAM for the
same price as a 12GB RAM Quad-Core dedicated server. (for example from
hetzner: [http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
pr...](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-
produktmatrix/Produktmatrix) \- we've been using servers from this provider
for 3 years and we're pretty satisfied so far).

~~~
conflux0
It isn't the same price though. There is a setup fee of 150 euros and a
monthly rate of 70 euros. This is in comparison to a rate of 80 usd a month
with no setup fee. There is a fairly large difference in cost there.

~~~
mtarnovan
Oh come on. Linode 2880 is ~100 EUR/month and you get far less computing power
for your money.

You can also ask for a KVM over IP console to be attached to your server (for
free for 2 hours) though this would only be needed when you have an emergecy
(i.e. machine not reachable over SSH). There is no bandwith limit (you're
capped to 10 Mbit if you exceed 2TB/month).

Seems like a pretty good deal to me.

~~~
jedsmith
From that description, KVM over IP doesn't sound free to me -- it looks like
149€ to set up and 19€ a month. Furthermore, even if what you say is true,
what is the benefit of going with a provider who nickel and dimes you over
something as simple as out-of-band console?

$dayjob has 24x7 free out-of-band console access, and you'd be hard-pressed to
find a VPS provider that doesn't. The only way these dedicated providers keep
margin as they do is by shanking you on little things like KVM over IP ($220
to set it up?).

You are wayyyyy better off sharing the cost of a colo'd 1U with others to
offset your cost, in almost every case.

~~~
mtarnovan
Well for a VPS, KVM over IP is as simple as running some piece of free
software, as opposed to having the same thing on a real server where you need
expensive equipment. This explains the cost. And as I said, the console is
indeed expensive if you want it permanently, but is free for 2 hours and we
seldomly needed it more.

Now if you are set with the computing power provided by a 20$ VPS that's
another thing, I'm just saying, if you need more you should consider a
dedicated server or maybe collocation.

------
JshWright
<https://www.linode.com/avail.cfm>

Better hurry to snap up those available Linode14400's.

------
julio_the_squid
I've heard a lot of good things about Linode, but I can't say I'm thrilled at
the moment. I have a site partially hosted on Linode and the Dallas datacenter
has had two failures in the past month, during our busiest time of the day.
People going to our site at noon and the page not finishing because the image
server is down (with all our ads) is clearly a very bad situation.

It's not really a sign of reliability how I can't even get their blog to
load.... It's been loading the entire time I was writing this and I've only
received the page title so far! What's going on over there?

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Interestingly enough for anecdotes, I've had a VPS running from the Dallas
datacenter, and haven't had any outages (that I've known about) since I signed
up a year ago. I've been more impressed with Linode that I even was with
Slicehost.

~~~
julio_the_squid
I have another server with Slicehost, and it's been down once in the past
year. Overall I'm somewhat more please with Slicehost. These are the two
linode issues that affected us:

[http://www.linode.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4822&sid=1c...](http://www.linode.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4822&sid=1c23820e39c7aca8cdaa0d23169973dc)
[http://www.linode.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4908&sid=1c...](http://www.linode.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4908&sid=1c23820e39c7aca8cdaa0d23169973dc)

------
milestinsley
It's hard to find a good (reasonably priced) VPS provider in the UK. This is
fantastic news. I've been considering moving from The Rackspace Cloud to
Linode for a while now.

Just signed up. My average ping is now 11ms!

------
drewr
I should have noted in the title that it's in London, UK.

------
davidw
Interesting. Being a cautious sort, though, I think I'll wait and see how they
weather their first few failures there before getting one.

~~~
mnordhoff
What's the difference? The data center employees handle physical stuff. It's
not like the Linode HQ is close to Atlanta, Dallas or Fremont, either.

~~~
davidw
Well, that's the theory. Better let someone else take on Murphy to determine
if it's true in practice.

------
anr
It would be great if they added a datacenter in South America (eg in São
Paulo, Brazil).

------
dnsworks
This is pretty awesome. I've got a few VPS's with linode at their 3 other
datacenters, I'm glad to be able to open up one here for a new monitoring
node. I think they're the most well-run VPS provider I've dealt with.

Congrats to Tom & Chris on this one.

